# New South Bend 10K



## John281 (Apr 23, 2019)

South Bend Lathe 1984 Vintage Never even turned on. Perfect condition
					

I have a brand new, never used South Bend 10K UMD lathe (catalog number CL 370RDA) purchased in 11/1984. The original owner was a friend of my parents, and he was in his 80's when he decided it was...



					seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## rwm (Apr 23, 2019)

That's crazy! Should go to a museum!
Robert


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 23, 2019)

I would rather have that than a new Chinese 10" south bend.


----------



## francist (Apr 23, 2019)

That's the same one that was listed for $11,000 in February.


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 23, 2019)

francist said:


> That's the same one that was listed for $11,000 in February.


Question of the day is this: compared to what is NOW available brand NEW...what is this worth?


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 23, 2019)

vtcnc said:


> Question of the day is this: compared to what is NOW available brand NEW...what is this worth? Is 1984 quality on par with expectations??


----------



## benmychree (Apr 23, 2019)

All the seller needs is a buyer with more money than good sense ---


----------



## jcp (Apr 24, 2019)

If he would come down $2000 / $2500 he's in the ballpark.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 24, 2019)

How was the quality of manufacturing at South Bend in November of 1984?
 That’s around the time the company I worked for moved production to Haiti.
That’s about the time the US companies started looking overseas.
I’d love to have it!
Too much money.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 24, 2019)

Strangely maybe, I think that’s a fair price. I don’t think I’ll ever pay that much for a lathe. But considering everything that comes with it, I think that’s just right,


----------

